# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Kαμέλια [Kamelia, Κολοσσός]

## Ellinis

Το ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου το 1987. Πίσω του διακρίνεται η πλώρη του μόλις μετασκευασμένου ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

kolossos.jpg

Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, το ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ έχει τη διάκριση να είναι το πρώτο "μεγάλο" επιβατηγό που έφτιαξαν ελληνικά χέρια.

Η ναυπήγηση του έγινε το 1959-62 στα Αναστασιάδη-Τσορντανίδη και ταξίδεψε για 20 χρόνια στον Σαρωνικό ως ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ.
Στη Ρόδο βρέθηκε το 1982 για να κάνει ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες προς Σύμη-Πανορμίτη. 
Πολύ αργότερα βρέθηκε στο Ηράκλειο όπου το είδα τελευταία φορά το 2006 σκουριασμένο και παρατημένο σε άθλια κατάσταση.

----------


## Haddock

Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία από εδώ του 1977 είναι το Καμέλια; Οι σχεδιαστικές γραμμές του μου θυμίζουν τα Σαρωνίς (Ρόδος Ι) και Μαριώ (Μεγαλόχαρη Ρόδου - Τήνος) του Κονταρίνη. Να υποθέσω το ίδιο ναυπηγικό γραφείο;

410264844_3a2d72213f_o.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ναι αυτό είναι το Καμέλια με τα σινιάλα του Βατικιώτη. 
Για τους σχεδιαστές δεν γνωρίζω αλλά μπορεί να επηρεάστηκαν από τα προγενέστερα Μαριώ-Σαρωνίς. Πάντως οι ίδιοι δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να ήταν μιας και το δίδυμο Μαριώ-Σαρωνίς ναυπηγήθηκε στη Γερμανία.

----------


## Haddock

Τα σχέδια κατασκευής έγιναν από το ναυπηγό Δ.Αναστασιάδη ενώ οι μελέτες κατακλύσεως-ευστάθειας από τον Α.Φιλίππου.

----------


## aegina

File paroskayak ta SARONIC & MARIO den itan didima ploia, to MARIO einai to metepita MEGALOHARI  pou ekane imerisies apo tin Tino.To

----------


## Haddock

Aγαπητέ Αίγινα, μάλλον προσπέρασες αυτό το μήνυμα. Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις το μήνυμα μου θα δεις ότι έγραψα για το Μαριώ, πρωην Ροδος Ι και μετέπειτα Μεγαλόχαρη. 

Όπως ήδη προανέφερε ο Ελληνίς, τα Σαρωνίς και Μαριώ, ήταν αδερφά πλοία ναυπηγημένα στη Γερμανία.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ένα βίντεο στο youtube από το Κολοσσός! Ένα ημερόπλοιο που άφησε ιστορία στα ημερήσια δρομολόγια Ρόδο - Πανορμίτη -Σύμη!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoy4E-NIbdw

----------


## Haddock

Mike, σε αυτή την ενότητα, ο nautikos το έχει δημοσιεύσει από τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο. :mrgreen:

----------


## aegina

Signomi file paroskayak  katalava lathos isws apo siginisi vlepeis me to KAMELIA ekana to prwto mou taxidi saranta xronia prin gia tin egina....Exw vrei foto ston efoplisti gia to MARIO( megalohari) alla gia to SARONIC tipota.Yparxei mipws kamia foto tou, kai an kanis xerei ti apegine to SARINIS ,euxaristw.

----------


## Haddock

Άνοιξα νέο θέμα για τα Μαριώ και Σαρωνίς. Για τους όσους τα ταξίδεψαν στον Αργοσαρωνικό, στη Ρόδο, και στις Κυκλάδες, εδώ μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση για τα πλοιάρια του Κονταρίνη.

----------


## Django

Το Κολοσσός στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείο Κρήτης το 2005, σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση λόγω πρόσκρουσης. Οι κάβοι έσπασαν και το πλοίο έπεσε στο ντόκο. Το καραβάκι πίσω δεξιά διαλύθηκε επί τόπου. Μια μέρα, πρέπει να ήταν το 2007, το "Κολοσσός", το motorship "Τακης Λ." και η υδροφόρα "Piscator" (η παρέα των παροπλισμένων στο Ηράκλειο) αποχαιρέτησαν για πάντα ( ; ) το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. 

ΥΓ: Σκληρές φωτογραφίες, προειδοποιώ. 

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...s/c8b019e8.jpg

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...s/faec2b27.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

> Το Κολοσσός στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείο Κρήτης το 2005, σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση λόγω πρόσκρουσης. Οι κάβοι έσπασαν και το πλοίο έπεσε στο ντόκο. Το καραβάκι πίσω δεξιά διαλύθηκε επί τόπου. Μια μέρα, πρέπει να ήταν το 2007, το "Κολοσσός", το motorship "Τακης Λ." και η υδροφόρα "Piscator" (η παρέα των παροπλισμένων στο Ηράκλειο) αποχαιρέτησαν για πάντα ( ; ) το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. 
> 
> ΥΓ: Σκληρές φωτογραφίες, προειδοποιώ. 
> 
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...s/c8b019e8.jpg
> 
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...s/faec2b27.jpg


Φίλε μου ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες... Ξέρεις που βρίσκεται τώρα το Κολοσσός??? 
Για μένα αυτό το πλοίο είναι κάτι από την ζωή μου, είχα δεθεί πάρα πολύ μαζί του, γιατί όταν πρωτοήλθε στη Ρόδο το 1983, ήταν και το πρώτο καράβι που μπήκα σε ηλικία 5 μηνών για να πάνε να με βαπτίσουν στον Πανορμίτη Σύμης... Στεναχωριέμαι που έχει φτάσει σε αυτή την κατάσταση, αλλά όλα όπως και ο άνθρωπος έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης... Θυμάμαι όταν είχε κατέβει στο Ηράκλειο ήταν δεμένο στον μόλο του κούλε και πήγαινα και το χάζευα...

----------


## esperos

Μιας  και  το  αναφέρατε,  να  σας  βάλω  μια  φωτογραφία  του  ως  Καμέλια,  λίγο  πριν  κατεβεί  στην  Ρόδο. Εδώ  εν πλω  από  Αίγινα  με  κατεύθυνση   Πειραιά.


KAMELIA.jpg

----------


## Django

Τρομερό. Καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λές, οτι είναι κομμάτι από την ζωη σου.
Εμένα οι δικοί μου πάντως δεν θυμούνται με πιο με έφεραν στη Σύρο ;-).
Για το Κολοσσός πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τιποτα άλλο. Το εβλεπα στο Ηρακλειο μέχρι το 2007 περίπου. 
Αν ξέρει κάποιος που κατέληξε το καραβάκι αυτό, ας γράψει τίποτα..

Ομορφη φωτο Esperos!

----------


## esperos

Αliaga  Τουρκίας  δυστυχώς.

----------


## nautikos

> Το εβλεπα στο Ηρακλειο μέχρι το 2007 περίπου!


Ειναι σιγουρο αυτο? Γιατι προσωπικα δεν το ειδα το καλοκαιρι του 2005 ουτε το καλοκαιρι του 2007 στη γνωριμη του θεση, στο λιμενοβραχιονα του Ηρακλειου...Εχω την εντυπωση οτι πηγε για διαλυση νωριτερα.

----------


## Django

Πιθανοτατα να έχεις δικιο. Εγώ δεν το προλαβα στον λιμενοβραχίονα αλλα στην περιοχή του λιμανιού που βρίσκεται και ο ταρσανάς, παρέα με αυτά που προανέφερα και καποια ξύλινα. Η φωτογραφία πάντως είναι σιγουρα του 2004.

----------


## Ellinis

Σύμφωνα με το miramar πήγε στην aliaga τον 11/05, ωστόσο νομίζω πως το είχα δει στο λιμάνι και στις αρχές του 06, στην κατάσταση που το δείχνουν και οι φωτο. 
Υποθέτω πως το πλοίο πουλήθηκε για σκραπ τον 11/05 και αφού το "επισκεύασαν" απέπλευσε κάπου το 2006 για την Τουρκία.

----------


## Leo

> Μιας και το αναφέρατε, να σας βάλω μια φωτογραφία του ως Καμέλια, λίγο πριν κατεβεί στην Ρόδο. Εδώ εν πλω από Αίγινα με κατεύθυνση Πειραιά.


Αν ψάχναμε να βρούμε ποιός είναι ο νεαρός στο κοράκι του Καμέλια, χωρίς καθόλου σκέψη θα έλεγα ένα όνομα *paroskayak* . Δεν συμφωνείτε?

----------


## Trakman

> Μιας  και  το  αναφέρατε,  να  σας  βάλω  μια  φωτογραφία  του  ως  Καμέλια,  λίγο  πριν  κατεβεί  στην  Ρόδο. Εδώ  εν πλω  από  Αίγινα  με  κατεύθυνση   Πειραιά.
> 
> 
> KAMELIA.jpg


Το καράβι αυτό μου θυμίζει πάρα πολύ το Σοφία της ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ στη νοτιοδυτική Κρήτη, το οποίο δυστυχώς πουλήθηκε πρόσφατα χωρίς να προλάβω να το βγάλω μια ψηφιακή φωτογραφία... Ειδικά αν ο καθρέπτης το Καμέλια ήταν πιο μπροστά θα τα έκανα για αδερφάκια!

----------


## Haddock

Έστω και ετεροχρονισμένα, καπτά Leo, δεν θα με χάλαγε καθόλου το συγκεκριμένο πόστο. Βάρδα μόνο να μη με βάλεις να δουλεύω την πόμπα :lol:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και η περίφημη carte postale που αναφέραμε στο "City of Hydra".
Το "Καμέλια" φθάνει στην Ύδρα και προσέξτε τη σκηνή:
τρία παιδάκια το χαιρετούν.
Και εμείς χαιρετούσαμε τότε τα καράβια και τα κοιτάζαμε με δέος και αγάπη.
Σεβασμός, αγάπη και μαζί και εκείνη η προσμονή να μας πάρει και εμας μαζί του στο ταξίδι. 
Φίλε paroskayak τι σου θυμίζουν τα παιδιά που χαιρετούν το καράβι;

Η carte postale είναι και αυτή των εκδόσεων "Αφοι Ασημακόπουλοι" (Λυκούργου 14-16).
Και προσέξτε την ειρωνία. Η carte postale αγοράστηκε στα ΚΤΕΛ Κηφισού, ένα σκοτεινό παγωμένο βράδυ Κυριακής κατά την επιστροφή στο Ναύπλιο. Το όνειρο ήταν να γυρίζω πίσω με πλοίο, αλλά η πραγματικότητα ήθελε ΚΤΕΛ.
Και η κάρτα αυτή είχε ξεχαστεί για χρόνια σε ένα βιβλίο Βιολογίας Γενικής Παιδείας. Μέχρι που ....

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους και ιδιαίτερα στον mastrokosta, τον paroskayak, τον aegina, τον Ellinis, τον vinman, τον Leo και τον Έσπερο.

Το Καμέλια στην Ύδρα ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## aegina

Roi magiki foto,tha prepei na einai dekaetias `70 kai sigoura Pasha.Euxaristw. :Very Happy:

----------


## yannisa340

Φίλε paroskayak τι σου θυμίζουν τα παιδιά που χαιρετούν το καράβι;


Εμένα μου θυμίζουν ότι μαθαίνουν το χαιρετισμό των ναζί.:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Haddock

Επειδή ο καθένας βλέπει ότι θέλει, chacun &#224; son go&#251;t...δηλαδή περί ορέξεως...

Η υπέροχη carte postalle σου Roi, μου θυμίζει το διήγημα του Ηλία Βενέζη, οι γλάροι. Στους &#171;Γλάρους&#187; ο Βενέζης ξετυλίγει με μαστοριά εικόνες σαν αυτές της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας. Η συλλογή διηγημάτων &#171;Το Αιγαίο&#187; του Βενέζη είναι γεμάτη με θαλασσινές ιστορίες που δεν θα αφήσουν κανέναν ασυγκίνητο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σίγουρα ο καθένας βλέπει και κάτι διαφορετικό σε μια φωτογραφία.
Βέβαια, αυτό που έγραψε ο giannisA340 είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό με αυτό που ένιωθα κάθε φορά που σήκωνα το χέρι για να χαιρετήσω το "Κάλυμνος", το "Μιαούλης'", το "Κανάρης", το "¶γιος Γεώργιος", το "Αλκυών" στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου.
Όλα αυτά τα πλοία πλαγιοδετούσαν στο μώλο και όταν έλυναν τελευταίο τον πλωριό κάβο για να φύγουν σου ερχόταν ασυναίσθητα να σηκώσεις το χέρι σου για να να χαιρετίσεις.

Και ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από το διήγημα του Ηλία Βενέζη "Οι γλάροι" που θυμήθηκε ο καλός φίλος paroskayak:
"...... Νυχτώνει. Έχει καθίσει στο πεζούλι, οι ώρες περνούν. Όλα περνούν απ' τα θολωμένα μάτια του: τα μικρά του τα χρόνια, τα παιδιά που μεγάλωσε και χάθηκαν, οι άνθρωποι που τον πικράνανε. Όλα περνούν κι όλα σβήνουν. Και τα δυο παιδιά που φιληθήκανε εδώ στον ίδιο τόπο, λίγες ώρες πριν. Κι ένα κοπάδι γλάροι που πετούν ψηλά. Δυο γλάροι έχουν σταχτιές φτερούγες. Κι αυτοί περνούν και χάνουνται. Δεν είναι πια να γυρίσει τίποτα. Έχει χαμηλώσει το κεφάλι, και τα δάκρυα στάζουν στην ξερή γη. Από πάνω του το φως του φάρου ανάβει, σβήνει, πάλι, πάλι, στο ίδιο διάστημα, αυστηρά και αναπόφεχτα, όπως οι σκοτεινές δυνάμεις της ζωής, η μοίρα του ανθρώπου, ο θάνατος."

----------


## vinman

Το Καμέλια φωτογραφημένο απο τον κ.Μωραίτη Γ.
Μία εξαιρετικά σπάνια φωτογραφία του αφού είναι απο τα πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής του,στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '60...
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο Roi Baudoin...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16234

----------


## aegina

Telika tha prepei na ginei mia eklogi : Pio einai to pio omorfo karavi pou exei ftiaxtei stin Ellada. :Wink:

----------


## TOUKAS

Alli mia fwto tou KAMELIA (i poiotita den einai kai toso kali), telh dekaetias tou 60, prosseggizontas to limani tis Ermionis.

KAMELIA ERMIONI.jpg

----------


## ARMENISTIS

sthn Rodo dipla sto Panormitis

Πηγή flickr.com

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Καμέλια φωτογραφημένο απο τον κ.Μωραίτη Γ. Μία εξαιρετικά σπάνια φωτογραφία του αφού είναι απο τα πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής του,στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '60...
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο Roi Baudoin...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16234


The same photo but in pure black and white

Kamelia.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καρτ ποσταλ που δείχνει το Καμέλια στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας...
O133.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καρτ ποσταλ που δείχνει το Καμέλια στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας...
> O133.jpg


Very nice indeed. Thank you.

----------


## nikitas

to kamelia san kolossus einai to agapimeno mou karabi exo zisei ametrites stigmes mazi tou apo to 1982 pou katebike sti rodo, o pateras mou itan xronia nautis,oi anamniseis ametrites,yperoxa taxidia anemela.exo polu iliko na prostheso thelo mono na skanaro tis photo mou kai na tis anebaso.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> to kamelia san kolossus einai to agapimeno mou karabi exo zisei ametrites stigmes mazi tou apo to 1982 pou katebike sti rodo, o pateras mou itan xronia nautis,oi anamniseis ametrites,yperoxa taxidia anemela.exo polu iliko na prostheso thelo mono na skanaro tis photo mou kai na tis anebaso.


Φιλε   Nikitas  Καλως ηρθες .

----------


## mike_rodos

> to kamelia san kolossus einai to agapimeno mou karabi exo zisei ametrites stigmes mazi tou apo to 1982 pou katebike sti rodo, o pateras mou itan xronia nautis,oi anamniseis ametrites,yperoxa taxidia anemela.exo polu iliko na prostheso thelo mono na skanaro tis photo mou kai na tis anebaso.


Καλώς ήρθες Νικήτα στο φόρουμ μας, περιμένω με ανηπομονεσία τις φωτογραφίες του Κολοσσού...

----------


## nikitas

ton noembrio tou 1995 ston panormiti to ploio kata tin anaxorisi tou kolise to timoni tou kai epese sti xera.Apotelesma itan na proklithei rigma to opoio omos to mpalosane me tsimento.tin epomeni mera to ploio edese gia xeimona opos kathe xrono tin epomeni tis giortis tou panormiti.to rigma emeine stin plori me tsimento mesa olo to xeimona mexri ton aprilio opou pige perama,to ploio xekinise arga apo rodo ekeino to brady ekane mia stasi sto pedi tis symis gia dianuktereusi kai to epomeno proi fygane.

----------


## nikitas

to ploio me strapatsarismeni plori kai apo alli gonia

05.jpg03.jpg

----------


## nikitas

kopsane tin palia

29.jpg

----------


## nikitas

balane kainouria

30.jpg

----------


## nikitas

to ploio einai etoimo gia kainouria taxidia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> balane kainouria


Φιλε Nikita oμορφη και αποκαλυπτικη αυτη η φωτογραφια του πλοιου!!!

----------


## nikitas

euxaristo apollon,an kai oles oi foto tou pliou gia mena einai yperoxes.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικήτα! Εκείνο το μεσημέρι στης 8 Νοέμβρη το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, το είχα ακούσει από το ράδιο και είχα τρελαθεί...

----------


## nikitas

kapioi tote elegan gia thauma tou panormiti thymasai mike?

----------


## mike_rodos

> kapioi tote elegan gia thauma tou panormiti thymasai mike?


Nαι πάρα πολύ καλά... Ότι είχε κλαπεί μέσα από το μουσείο της Ιεράς Μονής κάποιο αντικείμενο και ο Πανορμίτης δεν άφησε το πλοίο να φύγει, όπως είχε γίνει και στο παρελθόν με το θαύμα της χρυσής πάπιας που υπάρχει στο μουσείο... Τώρα κατά πόσο ισχύει καλύτερα θα γνωρίζεις εσύ.... Κρίμα γιατί από εκείνη την ημέρα όλοι άρχησαν να φοβούνται να μπούν στο πλοίο, αν και ήταν το πιο καλοτάξιδο της γραμμής σε φουρτούνα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> euxaristo apollon,an kai oles oi foto tou pliou gia mena einai yperoxes.


Υπεροχες ολες , αλλα αυτη η συγκεκριμενη για μενα ειναι πολυ αποκαλυπτικη καθοτι μας δειχνει και τα υφαλα του πλοιου.

----------


## nikitas

kai go ixera oti itan thauma,malista amesos meta tin proskrousi ton pisane ton klefti...itan alithia.ekeini tin periodo oi popmpes tou ploiou eixan problima kai etsi otan to karabi mazeue tin agira kapoios eprepe na einai kat sti plori gia na mi mperdeutei i kadena,sto sygekrimeno peristatiko o pateras mou itan kato alla eutyxos glitose.

----------


## nikitas

mike mipos thymasai pote akribos efyge apo ti rodo to ploio?

----------


## mike_rodos

> mike mipos thymasai pote akribos efyge apo ti rodo to ploio?


Καθόλου φίλε μου Νικήτα! Την εποχή που έφυγε από Ρόδο εγώ είμουν Κρήτη και το συνάντησα εκεί, δεμένο στο λιμενοβραχίωνα του Ηρακλείου, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι χρονολογία, λογικά πρέπει να ήταν άνοιξη του 2001. Αλλά και πάλι δεν πέρνω όρκο...

----------


## nikitas

mike mipos exeis photo apo tin kriti me to colossus?

----------


## mike_rodos

> mike mipos exeis photo apo tin kriti me to colossus?


Δυστιχώς όχι! Πάντως είχε κρατήσει το όνομα και τα χρώματα όπως τον είχαμε γνωρίσει εμείς στην Ρόδο!

----------


## nikitas

stin kriti ti dromologia ekane?

----------


## mike_rodos

> stin kriti ti dromologia ekane?


Δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα!

----------


## nikitas

to colossus epistrefei apo symi kapou sta mesa tis dekaetias tou 80

colossus.jpg

----------


## nikitas

to colossus stin kathieromeni thesi tou sto limani tis symis,apo mia cart postal

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραίες φωτο φίλε nikitas! Το είχα δει από κοντά το 1989, με μπλε φορεσιά στο Μανδράκι. Εκείνη τη χρονιά δεν πρέπει να ταξίδεψε μιας και τον Αυγουστο τον πέρασε δεμένο.

Για την Κρήτη, ούτε εγω ξέρω αν ταξίδεψε και που.

----------


## nikitas

kalispera file ellinis,ton aygousto tou 1989 eixe pathei zimia me ena kapaki tis mixanis kai emeine mia bdomada demeno itan i moni zimia pou epathe se oli ti thiteia tou sti rodo mias kai oi mixanes itan polu dunates opos kai ti skari tou.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> kalispera file ellinis,ton aygousto tou 1989 eixe pathei zimia me ena kapaki tis mixanis kai emeine mia bdomada demeno itan i moni zimia pou epathe se oli ti thiteia tou sti rodo mias kai oi mixanes itan polu dunates opos kai ti skari tou.


Φιλε Nikita    επειδη σου αρεσει τοσο πολυ αυτο το πλοιο ανεβαζω μια φωτογραφια του , εντος ολιγου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φίλε Nikitas χαρισμένη η φωτογραφία σε σένα.
Η φωτογραφία είναι του καλού φίλου Despo.
O148.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Nikitas χαρισμένη η φωτογραφία σε σένα.
> Η φωτογραφία είναι του καλού φίλου Despo.
> O148.jpg


Ah!  What a photo!!! Exceptional. Thank you so much

----------


## nikitas

kalimera file apollon,den exo logia mageutiki foto,to ploio se megales doxes,to agapimeno mou simeio itan sto mpalkoni mprosta sti gefyra...mipos gnorizeis xronologia tis photo?

----------


## ελμεψη

Να προσθεσω και γω ενα μικρο λιθαρακι σε ολη σας την κουβεντα.Το καραβι εγω το πετυχα αρκετα  μικρος και με τα μονα που μπορουσα να το συγκρινω ηταν το Συμη 1, το Συμη 2, το Εxpress και το Νικολοας Χ. Θυμαμε οτι τα ταξιδια μαζι του ηταν κατι διαφορετικο απο τα αλλα καθως ηταν απο μια αλλη εποχη με διαφορετικα κοψιματα στο σκαρι, στους χωρους μεσα και εξω απο αυτο.Σαν παιδι που ημουνα τοτε μου αρεσε να ανεβαινω στο τελευταιο καταστρωμα που ειχε και ενα οργανο απο οτι θυμαμε και να καθομαι και να χαζευω σε ολο το ταξιδι.Ενα διαφορετικο αυτου του καραβιου ηταν οτι ειχε μια μικρη ξυλινη σκαλα που την χρησιμοποιουσε στη Ροδο,ενω στην Συμη εβγαζε τον κοσμο απο τα πλαγια που κανενα αλλο πλοιο δεν συνηθηζε να κανει.Φωτογραφιες δεν εχω γιατι ημουν μικρος αλλα περιμενω απο σας να μας θυμησετε ωραιες στιγμες αυτου του καραβιου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> kalimera file apollon,den exo logia mageutiki foto,to ploio se megales doxes,to agapimeno mou simeio itan sto mpalkoni mprosta sti gefyra...mipos gnorizeis xronologia tis photo?


 Φιλε nikita η χρονολογια της φωτογραφιας ειναι  καλοκαιρι του 1984.

----------


## nikitas

eyxaristo appolon,axexasti dekaetia 80.me foteina xromata,file ελμεψη ola auta pou les einai ta synaisthimata mou gia ekeini tin epoxi,mono ston panormiti to ploio panta edene me ti prymi mono sti symi ebgaze to kosmo apo to plai.episis agapimeno mou simeio itan stous exoterikous diadromous sti mesi kai sto kokkino meta tin esoteriki metaskeui saloni pou sxedon panta den eixe kosmo,den tha xexaso episis tin uperoxi esoteriki skala apo to kokkino saloni kai tis kampines tou opou exo koimithei polla bradia akougontas tin thalassa na xtypaei to ploio sto plai.
 alitheia an oloi gyrisoume ton xrono piso poio einai to proto pragma pou thymomaste?ego pantos thymamai ena proino tou 1982 opou i mitera mou me kratouse agkalia, hmoun enos etous kai imastan sto mouragio tis symis,pirame ena kaiki to maria (to opoio bythistike perysi to kalokairi sto mantraki) kai pigame sti rodo ekei itan to colossus kai mesa o pateras mou pou molis eixan erthei apo peiraia,kai ekei xekinane oles oi anamniseis.

----------


## nikitas

to karabi xekourazetai sti xeimoniatiki thesi tou.

----------


## mike_rodos

Όντως παιδιά αυτή η σκάλα θα μου μείνει, αξέχαστη, νόμιζα ότι θα πέσω στο νερό, κυρίως αυτή που κατέβαζε όταν έδενε στον Πανορμίτη (δεν πλαγιοδετούσε, μόνο στην Σύμη πλαγιοσετούσε στο ΡΟΛΟΙ), ενώ στην Ρόδο είχε και μία άλλη σκάλα με σχοινιά στα πλάγια! Επίσης θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά το στενό διάδρομο που είναι ανάμεσα στην τσιμινιέρα (με το δελφίνι ζωγραφισμένο αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και στην σωσίβια λέμβο! Και την πόρτα του μηχανοστάσιου θυμάμαι στα πλάγια του πλοίου, πήγαινα πάντα εκεί για να ακούω τις μηχανές καθώς άνοιγαν! :mrgreen: Πολλά και αξέχαστα ταξίδια!

----------


## nikitas

mporoume na broume foto apo ta dialytiria? zitao apodeixeis oti dialythike giati kati mou leei pos to ploio yparxei kai kapou taxideuei akoma.den eimai sigouros alla sa na to eida sti kostantinoupoli mazi me ekeina ta omorfa klasika skaria.

----------


## nikitas

oi filoi tou saronikou mipos xeroun na mou poun giati poulithike to ploio to 1982?opos kai ola ta ploia gia paradeigma to saronis kai to mario poulithikan tin idia pano kato periodo giati?ypirxe kapoios logos?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

No ship here, but a historical moment nonetheless.

_Launching of Kamelia_ on April 26, 1962. The owner, Mr Vatikiotis, is speaking on the microphone while the Minister of Merchant Shipping Andreas Andrianopoulos, the distinguished naval engineer Alexandros Philippou (very right) and others attend (from the A. and K. Phiippou _memoirs_ that were published in Piraeus in 2007)

Launching of Kamelia April 26 1962.jpg

----------


## nikitas

istoriki foto nikolas thank you!!!

----------


## nikitas

brika kati apo to kamelia pou zei akoma. xtes imouna ston panormiti kai sto kafeneio eida ena apo ta kathismata tou katastromatos anarotithika pos brethike ekei fusika kathisa kai ipia kafe gemato anamniseis,osoi tha pate panormiti deite to....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το* Καμελια* στην Υδρα.

kamelia.jpg
_καρτποσταλ εκδοσις Α/φοι Ασημακοπουλοι._

----------


## aegina

To KAMELIA stin arxiki tou morfi prin tin topo8etisi tou plwriou almpourou,exeretiki foto. :Very Happy:

----------


## nikitas

> Το* Καμελια* στην Υδρα.
> 
> kamelia.jpg
> _καρτποσταλ εκδοσις Α/φοι Ασημακοπουλοι._


mas eftiaxes proi proi....

----------


## nikitas

mia foto tou collosus epistrefontas sto limani tis rodou kalokairi tou 1983

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Even better than the initial *Kamelia* photos!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

> No ship here, but a historical moment nonetheless.
> 
> _Launching of Kamelia_ on April 26, 1962. The owner, Mr Vatikiotis, is speaking on the microphone while the Minister of Merchant Shipping Andreas Andrianopoulos, the distinguished naval engineer Alexandros Philippou (very right) and others attend (from the A. and K. Phiippou _memoirs_ that were published in Piraeus in 2007)
> 
> Launching of Kamelia April 26 1962.jpg


Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο προτελευταίος κύριος δεξιά (με το σκούρο κουστούμι) πρέπει να είναι ο Ανέστης Τσορτανίδης. Δίπλα του δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο Δ. Αναστασιάδης δε μπορώ να τον θυμηθώ.

----------


## aegina

I foto 8a prepei na einai arxes `70 to leo giati fainetai kai to Marina.Poli wraia foto kai pragmati 8ryliko ploio :Very Happy:

----------


## nikitas

OPOTE KATAIBAINO STO LIMANI NIOTHO POS THA TO DO NA PERNAEI TA ELAFAKIA KAMAROTO,AUTO TO SKARI THA TO AGAPAO KAI THA TO NOSTALGO OSO ZO!!!!EUXARISTOUME FILE GIA TIN UPEROXI FOTO.MIA IDIA EIXE KAI STIN SKALA POU ODIGOUSE STIS KAMPINES.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Το* _ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ_ *σε διαφορα φιλμ του ΕΟΑ

*Μετάβαση των κατοίκων της Αθήνας στην επαρχία για τον εορτασμό του Πάσχα.  6 με 9/4/1972


Ταινία Επικαίρων 

Κάτοικοι των Αθηνών που αναχωρούν με πλοία και με λεωφορεία για την επαρχία, για τις διακοπές του Πάσχα, και η πόλη των Αθηνών έρημη από κόσμο.  Πολλά πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού. Μεταξύ τους το _ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ_

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1322&thid=3665

 			 			Έξοδος των Αθηναίων ενόψει του εορτασμού του Πάσχα.   28/4/1976

Βλεπουμε πολλα πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου συμπεριλαμβανομενου _ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ_. Εχω κρατησει τα λεπτα/δευτερολεπτα του βιντεο για βοηθεια σας

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1900&thid=4362

Kamelia.jpgA300.jpg

----------


## nikitas

MIA FOTO TOU KAMELIA STO LIMANI TIS RODOU ARXES DEKAETIAS TOU 90

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Καμελια* το 1964, απο την ψηφιακη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ 

Kamelia1 1964.JPGKAmelia 1964?.JPG

----------


## nikitas

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΤΟ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΕΣ?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΤΟ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΕΣ?


Δυστυχως τα χαρτια του ΕΛΙΑ δεν το αναφερουν

----------


## aegina

Niko sti foto to KAMELIA den exei to mprostino katarti opote i fotografia einai dekaetia `60 , akrivws dyskolo na pw ( pote topothetithike to katarti den xerw) oso gia to allo ploio manteuw oti einai to NERAIDA.Vlepw mousamades na kremontai kai san o kosmos na kathetai stin prymni tetoia prymni eixe to Neraida.Ta alla ploia tis grammis eixan anoixti prymni kai oxi kleisti ( des foto twn MARIO,SARWNIS,PINDOS, HYDRA,MAXH).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Niko sti foto to KAMELIA den exei to mprostino katarti opote i fotografia einai dekaetia `60 , akrivws dyskolo na pw ( pote topothetithike to katarti den xerw) oso gia to allo ploio manteuw oti einai to NERAIDA.Vlepw mousamades na kremontai kai san o kosmos na kathetai stin prymni tetoia prymni eixe to Neraida.Ta alla ploia tis grammis eixan anoixti prymni kai oxi kleisti ( des foto twn MARIO,SARWNIS,PINDOS, HYDRA,MAXH).


Eisai kataplhktikos

 N

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Niko sti foto to KAMELIA den exei to mprostino katarti opote i fotografia einai dekaetia `60 , akrivws dyskolo na pw ( pote topothetithike to katarti den xerw) oso gia to allo ploio manteuw oti einai to NERAIDA.Vlepw mousamades na kremontai kai san o kosmos na kathetai stin prymni tetoia prymni eixe to Neraida.Ta alla ploia tis grammis eixan anoixti prymni kai oxi kleisti ( des foto twn MARIO,SARWNIS,PINDOS, HYDRA,MAXH).


Φίλε Αίγινα, θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω αμφιβολίες ότι πρόκειται για το Νεράίδα. Κατ'άρχήν οι φωτογραφίες πρέπει να είναι παρμένες από πάνω κατάστρωμα και όχι από κύριο κατάστρωμα. Στην δεξιά φωτογραφία με τους μουσαμάδες να κρέμονται πρόσεξε την αλουμινένια καρέκλα. Το Νεράϊδα δεν είχε καρέκλες στους στενούς αλουέδες του οι οποίοι προοριζόντουσαν μόνο για περατζάδα των επιβατών και όχι για να κάθονται. Οι μουσαμάδες υπήρχαν και σε άλλα πλοία της εποχής και ιδίως στα Αιγινίτικα. Επίσης, δεν αναγνωρίζω τα νεύρα στην οροφή του καταστρώματος σαν μέρος του Νεράϊδα. Δεν θυμάμαι να τα είχε. Τέλος, η πρύμη του Νεράϊδα είχε χαμηλά ρέλια πάνω από την κουπαστή και κάθετα κολωνάκια. Εκτός εάν.... η φωτογραφία πάρθηκε από το σημείο εκείνο στο πάνω κατάστρωμα με τον μουσαμά και την κάθετο σωλήνα από πίσω, ακριβώς κάτω από την τσιμινιέρα και πίσω από τα παράθυρα του σαλονιού Α' θέσης. Ταιριάζει με το άνοιγμα της δεξιάς φωτογραφίας του Νικόλα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τώρα που ξαναπαρατηρώ τις φωτογραφίες εκτός από τα νεύρα της οροφής που δεν μου θυμίζουν Νεράϊδα, παρατηρώ και την φάλτσα γωνία των λαμαρινών της οροφής και την ελαφριά καμπύλη πρύμα που φανερώνει επίπεδη σχετικά πρύμη που δεν ταιριάζουν στο Νεράϊδα που είχε κάθετες επιφάνειες και η πρύμη είχε σχήμα U, εκτός από τα ρέλια και τα κολωνάκια. Τι να πω....? Η αριστερή φωτογραφία του Νικόλα δεν θυμίζει τίποτα από Νεράϊδα. Από την άλλη, εξαρτάται σε πιο σημείο του Σαρωνικού πάρθηκε η φωτογραφία γιατί αν πάρθηκε μεταξύ Πειραιά και Αίγινας θα μπορούσε να είναι οποιοδήποτε πλοίο με ρότα το Αιγαίο. Να κάνω και εγώ μία μαντεψιά: Μήπως η φωτογραφία έχει παρθεί από την παντόφλα Αίγινα κατασκευής 1964?

----------


## aegina

ANNA MARIA exeis dikio to xanakoitaxa kai den einai to NERAIDA omws sti deuteri foto anagnorisa to nisi:einai i SALAMINA ara to KAMELIA pigene pros AIGINA i foto einai dekaetias `60 sigoura pipws einai to XARA?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δες τις φάλτσες γωνίες της λαμαρινοκατασκευής στην αριστερή φωτογραφία του Νικόλα και σύγκρινέ την με την οροφή του πάνω ντεκ του Αίγινα. Θα μπορούσε να είναι από την πρύμη του Αίγινα.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Είναι από πλοίο κατασκευής τέλη '50 έως τέλη '60. Δεν μπορεί να είναι το Χαρα, συνεπώς. Μπορεί όμως να είναι το Αύρα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Αύρα δρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή το 69-70.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Σωστά... Συνεπώς πρέπει να αναζητηθεί ένα σκάφος λίγο παλιότερο, όχι όμως και φέρυ-παντόφλα...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σωστά... Συνεπώς πρέπει να αναζητηθεί ένα σκάφος λίγο παλιότερο, όχι όμως και φέρυ-παντόφλα...


Και όμως θα μπορούσε. Την εποχή εκείνη οι μουσαμάδες ήταν σε όλα τα πλεούμενα όπου υπήρχαν ανοικτές περατζάδες. Η φωτογραφία δε, δείχνει μία κλειστή πρύμη που θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να είναι και παντόφλα πίσω από το σαλόνι. Επίσης, θα μπορούσε να είναι και μικρό πλοίο από τα Σαλαμινιώτικα. Αχ Νικόλα με τις φωτογραφίες σου μας άναψες φωτιές...και μας κάνεις επιθεωρητές Κλουζώ. Σημειώστε ότι με ακόμα μιά ματιά φαίνεται ότι η σταθερή μεταλλική οροφή συνεχίζεται με τεντόπανο το οποίο καλύπτει και την μεταλλική οροφή (πάνω αριστερή γωνία της δεξιάς φωτογραφίας) και δεν είναι μουσαμάς αυτό που φαίνεται.

----------


## aegina

Xana vlepontas tis fotografies evgala merika symperasmata:Einai travigmenes prwi o mousamas sto KAMELIA embodizei ton ilio opote prwi,to ploio opou oi foto vgikan einai pio argo ( den fenontai aponera ) oi foto einai travigmenes apo to deck giati deixnoun na vriskontai poly psila apo ti stathmi tis thalassas,koitaxa diafora ploia ekeineis tis epoxis kai pragmati kanena apo ta osa exoun ypothei den exei tetoia orofi.Epeiseis stin prwti foto fenetai kai mia xamili porta kai san na einai i gefyra tou ploiou.Manteuw oti einai ena ek twn ELENA - MARINA .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Γι' αυτό Αίγινα και εγώ έγραψα ότι μπορεί να είναι κάποιο από τα Αιγινήτικα ή Σαλαμινιώτικα. Πάντως είναι σχετικά μικρό σκάφος.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για κοίτα εδώ φίλε Αίγινα. Οι καμπύλες της μεταλλικής οροφής, το πορτάκι προς την γέφυρα της αριστερής φωτό και η προέκταση με τεντόπανο μου θυμίζουν ένα από τα δύο: Μιχαήλ ή Έλενα (φωτογραφία όπως είχε ανεβάσει ο ¶ρης). Και μάλλον το δεύτερο.

----------


## aegina

Sympfonw, vrethike ki auto...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα όμορφο πλάνο με το *"Καμέλια"* από την ταινία *"Ο* *τρελοπενηντάρης",* του 1971.

Παραγωγή: Καραγιάννης-Καρατζόπουλος
Σκηνοθεσία: Κώστας Καραγιάννης
Σενάριο: Κώστας Πρετεντέρης
Παίζουν: Λάμπρος Κωνσταντάρας, Ρίκα Διαλυνά, Νίκος Παπαχρήστου, Αθηνόδωρος Προύσαλης

Ο *Λάμπρος Κωσταντάρας* σε μια ακόμα απολαυστική ερμηνεία.

Και, ακόμα, η ταινία μας προσφέρει εσωτερικά πλάνα από ένα ακόμα αγαπημένο πλοίο εκείνης της εποχής, τα οποία θα δούμε σύντομα.

Καμέλια.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Κολοσσος* στην Συμη γυρω στο 1992

Απο το βιβλιο για τουριστες του Γιαννη Δεσυπρη    777 Greek Islands, Toumbis, Ilioupolis, 1994

Symi.jpg

Symi2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Κολοσσος_ (διορθωση: το *Μαριω,* κοιταξτε παρα κατω) στην Ροδο τον Απριλιο 1979.... Μαλλον ξεχειμωνιαζει

Εθνικό Οπτικοακουστικό Αρχείο
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...715&thid=13107

38.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα, μάλλον λάθος frame έβαλες. Το εικονιζόμενο είναι το Μαριώ.

----------


## emmpapad

Διαβάζοντας όλες τις καταχωρήσεις που αφορούν το ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ επιτρέψτε μου να γράψω λίγα λόγια για την παρουσία του πλοίου στο Ηράκλειο.
Στις 10-09-1999 εμφανίζεται προερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη με το ανεπίσημο όνομα ΣΤΑΡ Ι.
Αγοράστηκε από την Αστέρι Ένα ναυτική εταιρία με έδρα το
Ηράκλειο και 3 συνεταίρους με σκοπό την δρομολόγησή του σε ημερήσιες
κρουαζιέρες από Ηράκλειο με στάσεις σε Αγία Πελαγία,Φόδελε-Μπαλί-Ρέθυμνο και από Ηράκλειο σε Χερσόνησο,Μάλια-Ελούντα-¶γιος Νικόλαος. Στα τέλη του 1999 ξαναγράφει το επίσημο όνομά του ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ νηολογίου Ρόδου 22.
Έχοντας προγραμματίσει ταξίδι με εκπροσώπους τουριστικών γραφείων για
επίδειξη-υπόδειξη σημείων και τόπων επίσκεψης παθαίνει βλάβη σε βοηθητικό κύκλωμα της μηχανής που το κατέστησε ανενεργό και από τότε δεν ξαναλειτούργησε. Εγκαταλείφθηκε από τους πλοιοκτήτες του και για
χρόνια το μετακινούσαν οι Λιμενικές Αρχές εντός λιμενολεκάνης μεταξύ
προβλητών για αποφυγή βύθισης λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών.
Στις 31-10-2005 το Παναμαϊκής σημαίας ρυμουλκό WIZARD κατέπλευσε
στο Ηράκλειο όπου και παρέλαβε μιά τριάδα πλοίων (PISCATOR-πλοίο
ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός, ΘΑΛΕΙΑ μικρό ελληνικό μότορσιπ και ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ)
με τελικό προορισμό το διαλυτήριο Aliaga Τουρκίας.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

000006.jpg

000007.jpg

----------


## nikitas

ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πιθανόν, όπως και τα Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος και Μελτέμι ΙΙ που κάποιο φεγγάρι έκαναν ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα τον γύρο του Αγίου Όρους από τον Όρμο Παναγιάς στην Χαλκιδική, έτσι και το Καμέλια μπορεί να βρέθηκε βόρεια για τον ίδιο λόγο.

----------


## emmpapad

Η πληροφορία προήλθε από μέλος του πληρώματος που το έφεραν Ηράκλειο.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής είχε δισέλιδη φωτογραφία του και
έγραφε την ιστορία του στην περιοχή. Μόλις βρω το τεύχος θα σ' ενημερώσω.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανα ντοκουμέντα από τον Εμμανουήλ. Για μένα τουλάχιστον ήταν η πρώτη φωτογραφία όπου είδα το πλοίο ως ΣΤΑΡ Ι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε emmpapad εξαιρετικες οι φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισες απο αυτο το ομορφο Ελληνικο σκαρι

----------


## despo

Και εγω πρώτη φορά μαθαίνω αυτη την πληροφορία και μάλιστα δεν περίμενα ποτέ να έχει περάσει το πλοίο απο τη Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## nikitas

ΟΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΝΤΟΚΟΥΜΕΝΤΑ.....ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΡΗΤΗ Η ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕ?

----------


## despo

Απ'όσο ξέρω, δεν δούλεψε καθόλου εκει.

----------


## nikitas

ΑΠ ΟΣΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΣΤΙΚΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΟΔΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΛΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΓΙΟ ΟΡΟΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΛΙΟΝ.

----------


## emmpapad

Συλλεκτικό φυλλάδιο για ταξίδια που δεν έγιναν ποτέ.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

ColossusSide1.jpg

ColossusSide2.jpg

----------


## nikitas

ΤΟ ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΥΔΡΑΣ.ΑΠΟ ΕΟΑ http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...350&thid=10346

----------


## nikitas

ΟΙ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!!

----------


## nikitas

ΤΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗΣ.

----------


## mike_rodos

> ΟΙ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!!





> ΤΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗΣ.


Eικόνες που μας γυρίζουν χρόνια πίσω, φίλε Νικήτα, όπως και μας εκπλήσουν με τα απόκρυφα του Κολοσσού...

----------


## nikitas

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΚΡΥΦΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ

----------


## τοξοτης

> ΟΙ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!!


Τη γάστρα αυτή σίγουρα την είχα δει όταν εναυπηγητο λόγω που δούλευε ο πατέρας μου στα ναυπηγεία εκείνα σχεδόν για 20 χρόνια.
Βέβαια δε μπορώ να πω ότι τη θυμάμαι (8-10 χρονών ήμουν τότε) αλλά όπως είπα σίγουρα την είχα δει γιατί πηγαινοερχόμουν στο Πέραμα.

Πιστεύω δε ότι το Ναυπηγείο των Αναστασιαδη-Τσορτανίδη (του κυρ Μήτσου και του κυρ Ανέστη) ναυπήγησε δύο από τα ωραιότερα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ και το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ.

----------


## nikitas

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ?

----------


## τοξοτης

> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ.ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ?


Όχι , απ ότι καταλαβαίνεις έχουν περάσει 48-50 χρόνια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Όχι , απ ότι καταλαβαίνεις έχουν περάσει 48-50 χρόνια.


Τα της ναυπηγησεως του *Καμελια* ευρισκονται (μεταξυ αλλων) στο  _Βιομηχανικο Μουσειο Ερμουπολεως Συρου_

22.jpg

Στην βιβλιοθηκη του _Ναυτικου Μουσειου της Ελλαδος_ θα βρειτε τα σχεδια του *Καμελια*

23.jpg

----------


## nikitas

Η ΠΛΩΡΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ!

27.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφες αποκαλυπτικες φωτογραφιες απο το ομορφο Ελληνικο σκαρι!_
_Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο nikitas_

----------


## nikitas

ΣΤΗΝ ΚΛΑΣΙΚΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΟΔΟΥ.

----------


## aegina

Na ypothesw oti oi fotografies einai tou `85? Diladei ligo prin fygei gia ti Rodo.

----------


## nikitas

ΟΧΙ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΗΔΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΟΔΟ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ 90...

----------


## emmpapad

Διαλυτήρια Aliaga Τουρκίας 08-11-2005
Παραχώρηση φωτογραφιών από Selim San.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## Ellinis

Φοβερά ντοκουμέντα emmpapad! 
Επιβεβαιώνουν και οτι το πλοίο διαλύθηκε στην Αλιάγκα και οχι οτι το βύθισαν στα ανοιχτά του Ηρακλείου όπως είχε κυκλοφορήσει κάποτε.

----------


## nikitas

ΘΑ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Πάει κι αυτό.
Πόσους και πόσους από εμάς δε μας ταξίδεψε στον Αργοσαρωνικό τα χρόνια εκείνα.
Πενήντα χρόνια πέρασαν , μα ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ πάντα θα το θυμάμαι.

----------


## despo

Βλέπω με μεγάλη χαρά θησαυρούς τις τελευταίες μέρες, με αποκορύφωμα τις φωτογραφίες του Κολοσσού. Διαπιστώνω και εγω οτι το πλοίο έφτασε στο διαλυτήριο χωρις να εμφανίζει σημάδια φωτιάς και βύθισης, οπως εσφαλμένα μετέδωσαν κάποιοι 'ανταποκριτές'.

----------


## nikitas

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΣΤΕΛΟΡΙΖΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗ ΗΛΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ ΣΤΗΝ  ΤΗΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΩ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΓΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΣΤΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΕΣΑ,ΤΑ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΡΥΦΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΩΡΗΣ...ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.....

----------


## aegina

Me to KAMELIA ekana to prwto mou taxidi imoun dyo minon...Pragmati einai lypiro na to dw mesa apo tis foto stin Aliaga. :Sad:

----------


## nikitas

ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!

----------


## nikitas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0M0W...eature=related

----------


## nikitas

ΤΟ ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΟΔΟΥ.

----------


## nikitas

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.Η ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.Η ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK.


και την οποια αντιστοιχα εχει ανεβασει στη σελιδα μου ο κυριος Αννινος , δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι δικη του

----------


## Ellinis

Ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία μιας και πίσω φαίνεται το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Διαπούλη αλλά με κάποια παράξενα σινιάλα. Μήπως να ήταν τότε που έκανε κρουαζιέρες;

----------


## despo

PHOTO0 001 despo.jpgΣτο Ηράκλειο παρατημένο. Δεν ευοδώθηκαν τα σχέδια των αγοραστών με τις γνωστές συνέπειες.

----------


## Ellinis

ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ εν πλω από μπροσούρα του 1989 που διαφήμιζε τις μονοήμερες στη Σύμη

kolosos.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στις 10-09-1999 εμφανίζεται προερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη με το ανεπίσημο όνομα ΣΤΑΡ Ι.
> Αγοράστηκε από την Αστέρι Ένα ναυτική εταιρία με έδρα το Ηράκλειο και 3 συνεταίρους με σκοπό την δρομολόγησή του σε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες από Ηράκλειο με στάσεις σε Αγία Πελαγία,Φόδελε-Μπαλί-Ρέθυμνο και από Ηράκλειο σε Χερσόνησο,Μάλια-Ελούντα-Αγιος Νικόλαος. 
> ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ.


Από όσα γνωρίζω και από επισκέψεις μου σε ναυπηγεία της Καλαμαριάς, πολλά από τα πλοία - πλοιάρια που έχουν δουλέψει ή και δουλεύουν ακόμα ως τουριστικά στην Κρήτη, έχουν "δεσμούς" με την Θεσσαλονίκη. Γι αυτό και πολλές φορές βλέπουμε πολλά από αυτά, παρ' όλη την πολύ μεγαλύτερη απόσταση σε σχέση με τα ναυπηγεία του Πειραιά, της Σύρου ή της Αυλίδας για παράδειγμα, να προτιμούν για τις συντηρήσεις - δεξαμενισμούς τους τα ναυπηγεία της Καλαμαριάς.

Ας δούμε το _ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ_ σε ακόμα μία φωτό από το flickr, σε άγνωστη χρονολογία _στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου_ όπως αναφέρει ο φωτογράφος (αν και αμφιβάλλω, μάλλον στη Σύμη πρέπει να είναι).

----------


## nikitas

ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗ ΕΙΑΝΙ.

----------


## nikitas

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΗΣ...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σε πρόσφατη συνάθροιση ναυπηγών παλιάς κοπής αναφέρθηκε πως το Καμέλια, ήταν το τελευταίο καρφωτό πλοίο που ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ελλάδα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μαλλον ειχαν προηγηθει τα ψαραδικα,Αργοναυτης, Ρολανδος, που ειχε ναυπηγησει ο Αναστασιαδης-Τσορτανιδης.Βεβαια ειχαν βγει και οι Αφοι Σαββα και εγραφαν οτι ο πετερας τους ειχε ναυπηγησει διαφορων μικρου τυπου πλοιαρια μετα τον πολεμο,προφανως καρφωτα και αυτα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ τον Μαιο του 1979 στον Πορο απο το χρηστη fairfield και το  SHIPS NOSTALGIA

Kamelia-Poros13May79-100_2159.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ τον Μαιο του 1979 στον Πορο απο το χρηστη fairfield και το SHIPS NOSTALGIA
> 
> Kamelia-Poros13May79-100_2159.JPG


Και πρύμα του το Μελτέμι ΙΙ.

----------


## nikitas

ΣΤΟ 3:00 ΤΟ ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ ΔΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΗΣhttp://www.hprt-archives.gr/V3/publi...=0&autostart=0

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολύ ωραίο, συγκινήθηκα με το ακορντεόν στην αρχή.
Πολύ ποιοτικό και ευρηματική η σκηνοθετική αφήγηση μεσα από το διήγημα της Ευγενίας Φακίνου.
Τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια δεν έχουν κάνει ποτέ κανένα αφιέρωμα της προκόπης στην ελληνική περιφέρεια.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα βαπόρι που έγραψε τη δική του ιστορία στα νερά του Σαρωνικού!

KAMELIA.jpg

Αναχώρηση απ' το λιμάνι της Ερμιόνης!

(Saronicmagazine.com)

----------


## Leonardos.B

Ας το δούμε , πάλι σαν Καμέλια , στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας.
(φωτό Γρ.Συριώτη +)KAMELIA.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραια και σπανια φωτο ενος ιστορικου πλοιου

----------


## aegina

Να ρωτησω του ποτε ειναι η φωτογραφια ;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Να ρωτησω του ποτε ειναι η φωτογραφια ;


Αν κρίνω από το αυτοκίνητο πρέπει να είναι κάπου μεταξύ 1972-73

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο αγιασμος του *Καμελια* στις 18 Δεκεμβριου 1959 απο την _Τροιζηνια_.

19591218 Καμελια Τροιζηνια.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Καμελια* πρωταγωνιστης του κινηματογραφικου εργου του Ορεστη Λασκου "Τυφλα να εχει ο Μαρλον Μπραντο" (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaaXpxLzp8w) με τον Θαναση Βεγγο, την Ντινα Τριαντη και τον Κωστα Κακαβα. Στον Πορο/Γαλατα. Για μενα το *Καμελια* ηταν αισθητικα ανωτερο απο το *Νεραιδα*.

Καμ0.jpgΚαμ1.jpgΚαμ2.jpgΚαμ3.jpgΚαμ4.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το *Καμελια* πρωταγωνιστης του κινηματογραφικου εργου του Ορεστη Λασκου "Τυφλα να εχει ο Μαρλον Μπραντο" (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaaXpxLzp8w) με τον Θαναση Βεγγο, την Ντινα Τριαντη και τον Κωστα Κακαβα. Στον Πορο/Γαλατα. Για μενα το *Καμελια* ηταν αισθητικα ανωτερο απο το *Νεραιδα*.
> 
> Καμ0.jpgΚαμ1.jpgΚαμ2.jpgΚαμ3.jpgΚαμ4.jpg


Φίλε Νίκο , συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζύ σου και προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι την εποχή 60 - 70 το ναυπηγείο των Δ.Αναστασιάδη & Α.Τσορτανίδη έδωσε δύο από τα ομορφότερα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ & ΜΥΚΗΝΑι

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα το Καμελια το 1982 στον Σαρωνικο πολυ ωραιο βαπορι και μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση ποσο αθορυβο ηταν.Στους συνπλοικτητες ηταν και ο πατερας του καπτα κωστα τζωρτζη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ_ στις Σπέτσες από καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι, Όπως αναφέρεται στο πίσω μέρος της, είχε αποσταλεί από τις Σπέτσες στις 23 Ιουλίου 1967. 

KAMELIA.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....Σπετσες απο τα ωραιοτερα μερη του πλανητη ...και ναυτομανα

----------


## τοξοτης

Κατά την γνώμη μου , πιστεύω ότι μαζί με το Μυκήναι ήταν τα ομορφότερα  και γρηγορότερα (τουλάχιστον το Μυκήναι ) πλοία της εποχής τους στη  γραμμή του Αργοσαρωνικού.

----------


## Maiandros

> Το _ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ_ στις Σπέτσες από καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι, Όπως αναφέρεται στο πίσω μέρος της, είχε αποσταλεί από τις Σπέτσες στις 23 Ιουλίου 1967. 
> 
> KAMELIA.jpg


Μήπως το πλοίο δεξιά είναι το ΜΑΝΙΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ;

----------


## Ellinis

Eμένα για το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ μου φαίνεται φίλε maiandros

----------


## τοξοτης

> Eμένα για το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ μου φαίνεται φίλε maiandros


Εκτός λάθους μου το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το θυμάμαι ασπρο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε Τοξοτη ειναι το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ  

_O213.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> _ Φιλε Τοξοτη ειναι το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_


Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON ,όπως είδες είχα γράψει <εκτός λάθους μου >. Σε ευχαριστώ για την διευκρινιστική φωτογραφία. Πάντως θα παραθέσω 2 φωτ/φίες του πλοίου από το nautilia.gr ,προφανώς πριν να έρθει στην Ελλάδα , που συνηγορούν στο πως το θυμόμουν (ίσως τον πρώτο καιρό το σκούρο χρώμα να ήταν στα ύφαλα και στη συνέχεια να επεκτάθηκε και πιο πάνω. )

Condor_1.jpg

tarnan1a.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON ,όπως είδες είχα γράψει <εκτός λάθους μου >. Σε ευχαριστώ για την διευκρινιστική φωτογραφία. Πάντως θα παραθέσω 2 φωτ/φίες του πλοίου από το nautilia.gr ,προφανώς πριν να έρθει στην Ελλάδα , που συνηγορούν στο πως το θυμόμουν (ίσως τον πρώτο καιρό το σκούρο χρώμα να ήταν στα ύφαλα και στη συνέχεια να επεκτάθηκε και πιο πάνω. )
> 
> Condor_1.jpg
> 
> tarnan1a.jpg


Φοβάμαι ότι βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος, αλλά στην πρώτη φωτογραφία το όνομα είναι Condor-1 που ήταν το πρώτο της σειράς, και στην δεύτερη Tarnan, αδελφάκια του δικού μας PT-50 που ονομάστηκε ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην αρχή με την λευκή φορεσιά επί Νιάρχου, και αργότερα επί Λάτση με την μπλε φορεσιά, EXPRESS.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φοβάμαι ότι βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος, αλλά στην πρώτη φωτογραφία το όνομα είναι Condor-1 που ήταν το πρώτο της σειράς, και στην δεύτερη Tarnan, αδελφάκια του δικού μας PT-50 που ονομάστηκε ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην αρχή με την λευκή φορεσιά επί Νιάρχου, και αργότερα επί Λάτση με την μπλε φορεσιά, EXPRESS.


Ευχαριστώ ( όσο για τις φωτ/φίες ήταν απλά για να δείξω με ποιά χρώματα το θυμόμουν

----------


## SYMIAKOS

ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ. http://costasa49.wix.com/nafpigioperama#!/co49

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ. http://costasa49.wix.com/nafpigioperama#!/co49


Σε ευχαριστούμε για το εύρημα Συμιακέ. Στο ίδιο link υπάρχουν πληροφορίες και για άλλα καράβια του Αργοσαρωνικού των Αναστασιάδη-Τσορντανίδη μεταξύ των οποίων το Μυκήναι, Ελλάς, κλπ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ. http://costasa49.wix.com/nafpigioperama#!/co49


Αγαπητέ SYMIAKE μου ξύπνησες μνήμες μιας και αυτό τα ναυπηγείο το επισκεπτόμουν τακτικά για πάνω από 10 χρόνια 1957 - 1973 λόγω του ότι εκεί εργαζόταν ο πατέρας μου για μια 20ετία + περίπου. Ειδικά εκείνος ο δεξιοτίμονος γερανός , σε κάποιες φωτογραφίες μου θύμισε που σαν παιδάκι , όταν δε τον χρησιμοποιούσαν έμπαινα μέσα και έπαιζα. Πόσα και πόσα από τα πλοία των φωτογραφιών είδα να ναυπηγούνται και να καθελκύονται. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ γι’ αυτό.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αγαπητέ SYMIAKE μου ξύπνησες μνήμες μιας και αυτό τα ναυπηγείο το επισκεπτόμουν τακτικά για πάνω από 10 χρόνια 1957 - 1973 λόγω του ότι εκεί εργαζόταν ο πατέρας μου για μια 20ετία + περίπου. Ειδικά εκείνος ο δεξιοτίμονος γερανός , σε κάποιες φωτογραφίες μου θύμισε που σαν παιδάκι , όταν δε τον χρησιμοποιούσαν έμπαινα μέσα και έπαιζα. Πόσα και πόσα από τα πλοία των φωτογραφιών είδα να ναυπηγούνται και να καθελκύονται. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ γι’ αυτό.


Να συμπληρώσω ότι ο γερανός αυτός αντικαταστάθηκε με γερανογέφυρα

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Κολοσσός στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείο Κρήτης το 2005, σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση λόγω πρόσκρουσης. Οι κάβοι έσπασαν και το πλοίο έπεσε στο ντόκο. Το καραβάκι πίσω δεξιά διαλύθηκε επί τόπου. Μια μέρα, πρέπει να ήταν το 2007, το "Κολοσσός", το motorship "Τακης Λ." και η υδροφόρα "Piscator" (η παρέα των παροπλισμένων στο Ηράκλειο) αποχαιρέτησαν για πάντα ( ; ) το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. 
> 
> ΥΓ: Σκληρές φωτογραφίες, προειδοποιώ. 
> 
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...s/c8b019e8.jpg
> 
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...s/faec2b27.jpg



Το παρακάτω επειδή πρέπει να θυμόμαστε τα όμορφα καράβια όχι πως τα κατάντησαν αλλά πως ήταν.

Kolossos_1.jpg

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=848823
Photographer:  G&#246;ran Olsson

----------


## SYMIAKOS

ΤΟ ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΘΑΝΑ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑhttps://www.facebook.com/MethanaPaliesPhotographies/ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK!!!16473924_1618529018162772_5691319266333344911_n.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ΤΟ ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΘΑΝΑ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑhttps://www.facebook.com/MethanaPaliesPhotographies/ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK!!!16473924_1618529018162772_5691319266333344911_n.jpg


Μπαταρισμένο ως συνήθως από τον κόσμο που έσπευδε στην μία μπάντα για να χαζέψει το λιμάνι. Συνηθισμένο θέαμα σε όλα τα νησιά του Σαρωνικού. Το προτιμούσα όπως ήταν στην αρχική του μορφή πριν αφαιρεθούν σαν Κολοσσός οι λαμαρίνες με τα τζάμια στο πλωριό κομμάτι της περατζάδας/μπαρκαρίζου.

----------


## Ellinis

Αναχώρηση του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ και στο βάθος απέναντι... και τι δεν βλέπει κανείς! Αριστερά το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ, και πηγαίνοντας προς τα δεξιά, νομίζω το ΑΤΡΕΥΣ, μετά ένα από τα ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ ή ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ, ένα φορτηγό, το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ της Ελ.Μες και τέλος ένα ρώσικο.

kamelia et al.jpg

----------


## SYMIAKOS

KALIMERA KAI KALO PASXA SE OLOYS MPAINONTAS STON PANORMITI!!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA2suJIJjR0

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μαλλον ειχαν προηγηθει τα ψαραδικα,Αργοναυτης,_ Ρολανδος_, που ειχε ναυπηγησει ο Αναστασιαδης-Τσορτανιδης.Βεβαια ειχαν βγει και οι Αφοι Σαββα και εγραφαν οτι ο πετερας τους ειχε ναυπηγησει διαφορων μικρου τυπου πλοιαρια μετα τον πολεμο,προφανως καρφωτα και αυτα


_ΡΟΛΑΝΔΟΣ_. Το ιδιο;

Ρολανδος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια πόζα του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ στου Τζελέπη από το pireorama.blogspot.com

ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ.jpg

----------


## aegina

Ωραια φωτο πρεπει να ειναι χειμωνας διπλα του διακρινεται και ενα εκ των ΕΛΕΝΑ η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ , μαλλον το πρωτο μαντευω πρεπει να ειναι 79/80/81 το αλλο διπλα στο ΕΛΕΝΑ /ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ποιο ειναι, εχει ενα Μ  :Suspicion:  .

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ τον Σεπτέμβρη του 1973. Μας την έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
sep 73.jpg

----------


## aegina

Φαινεται να ειναι βγαλμενη απο αλλο πλοιο και κοντα σε ντοκο ποιο πλοιο και που...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φαινεται να ειναι βγαλμενη απο αλλο πλοιο και κοντα σε ντοκο ποιο πλοιο και που...


 Η απάντηση είναι μάλλον στην Ύδρα. Και πιθανά να είναι τραβηγμένη από το Μελτέμι ΙΙ το οποίο τα καλοκαίρια σαν ημερόπλοιο μονοήμερης κρουαζιέρας έδενε στο ντόκο του Τ πίσω από τα ποστάλια γραμμής.

----------


## aegina

Ευχαριστω πολυ  :Sneakiness: .

----------

